# NO MORE NON-LEASE 522's TO BE ACTIVATED !



## Anthony Falcone (Dec 19, 2003)

Even though officially the 522 (and 322) has been for new subscribers, lease only we all know that if you email or call the right people, you can get them activated . 

Well, I just received an email from one of those people who says that it is now REALLY only for lease and they can't do any more activations .
Sounded pretty serious, so you may want to think twice about buying them on ebay, or at least find out before you bid.


----------



## formerxtian (Jul 9, 2002)

I went thru all the channels a couple months ago, right up to the Executive office, and they flatly would NOT activate mine... had to return it. It looks like some folks have gotten activated since then... guess it depends on their mood at the time.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Anthony Falcone said:


> Well, I just received an email from one of those people who says that it is now REALLY only for lease and they can't do any more activations


Blah blah blah. We've heard this before. And the last time we heard it, I got a 522 activated on the first try two weeks later.


----------



## Joe236 (Oct 15, 2003)

I bet I could get more activated, but I don't need anymore then the 522 and 322 I have now. They did however note my account that if I want another one then to activate it as long as they come out to install it. Small price to pay if I really want another one. Only time will tell if they anyone else gets theirs activated....but it will only be a couple of days until someone posts they got theirs activated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2004)

As a csr at dish,I have always been able to activate these on accounts.In most cases we need some sort of documentation that a prev csr adv cust to purchase at a retailer or online.The only way to get them activated is to transfer to the executive team and usually they just want to know exactly where you got the 522 so they can track who is selling these.However after all this has been done I have eventually activated the receivers and so far I am 7 for 7.The last one was just last week.


----------



## formerxtian (Jul 9, 2002)

yeah, I've read this sort of stuff here. All I know for sure is my experience, which left a bitter taste in my mouth about Dish. I went through four CSR/Technician attempts, only to have the Exec Office guy explain that they may have activated them for a few people, but mine would NOT be. He said I could hold onto it until it is available outside of DHA, but he didn't know how long I would be sitting on a dead receiver. I questioned why they wouldn't want to keep an old customer happy, but even that didn't work for me.
Like I said, it must depend on the wind, or something arbitrary, based on the posts regarding 522 activation.


----------



## Anthony Falcone (Dec 19, 2003)

Just passing along what was related to me from the Executive Office . And I don't appreciate snotty replies like this for going out of my way to do so.:



Presence said:


> Blah blah blah. We've heard this before. And the last time we heard it, I got a 522 activated on the first try two weeks later.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Anthony Falcone said:


> Just passing along what was related to me from the Executive Office . And I don't appreciate snotty replies like this for going out of my way to do so.:


I do not care what you appreciate or not. The fact is anyone can roll in here with, "hey, I got an email from blah blah saying blah blah," without providing any evidence to back it up.

Post the complete email you received, along with at least part of the email address it came from.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Anthony Falcone said:


> And I don't appreciate snotty replies like this...


 Don't post then....


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Come on, were not enemies The trouble is E.

Their policies unclear, changing seemingly for no reason, frequently not wel thought out to begin with.

The original poster was only trying to help. For this people get upset. 

Fewer informational postrs in the future is all your accomplishing


----------



## Anthony Falcone (Dec 19, 2003)

Presence said:


> Blah blah blah. We've heard this before. And the last time we heard it, I got a 522 activated on the first try two weeks later.
> 
> I do not care what you appreciate or not. The fact is anyone can roll in here with, "hey, I got an email from blah blah saying blah blah," without providing any evidence to back it up.


I would say that "rolling in here " and making posts like yours can do more harm than my post. Since you're so sure they can still be activated, why don't you offer to buy any members receiver that they refuse to activate ?

For those ( like Presence and Hall ) who think I started this thread for fun or to feel self important, here's the last of many emails I received in regards to have my 522's and 322 activated:

From: "Utz, Jason" 
Date: Sat Jul 17, 2004 7:25:11 PM America/New_York
To: "'Anthony Falcone'" 
Subject: RE: 322

Anthony,

FYI: We are no longer allowed to activate 522 or 322 receivers that are not
on a leased account. I did make an exception to squeeze in your 322 since
this has been on ongoing issue. I will send a replacement 322 to your home
address with an RA # XXXXXXX. Enjoy!

Jason Utz
Executive Office of DISH Network
Phone: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Fax: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I wonder what E will say to the following.

Please activate my new 522! Sir were not allowed to.

Please! No sorry sir its imopossible.....


Oh well then cancel immediately my $100+ a month service that I have had for 6 years! 

I hear that E doesnt care and will gladly oblige, and doesnt even have a dedicated retention department although the executive offic acts as one.

Now ANYONE who is certain they can still get them activated is invited to by one and try, then report back here.

Its sad were bickering here while the REAL problem isnt us............


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Anthony Falcone said:


> Just passing along what was related to me from the Executive Office . And I don't appreciate snotty replies like this for going out of my way to do so.:


Hey Tony. Once you understand that people are idiots, it makes life a little easier.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I was a Dish subscriber for two years before switching to DirecTV about a year ago. Now, I'm scratching my head and trying to determine which direction Dish is going.

The only thing that I can think of that Dish would want the 322/522 receivers lease-only is that the receivers are cardless, and the access chip is directly mounted on the receiver. But, this is getting rediculous. They want to charge you HOW much for the lease, then tack on a DVR fee. Leasing out the receiver effectly prevents you from upgrading the hard drive to a larger size.

On the other hand, if you are leasing the receiver and it breaks down, they should be able to send you a replacement receiver via overnight carrier or employee new installers whose sole purpose is to swap out receivers up to about 9 PM seven days a week.


----------



## Anthony Falcone (Dec 19, 2003)

garypen said:


> Hey Tony. Once you understand that people are idiots, it makes life a little easier.


You know, I was reluctant to start this thread because I knew they would come out of the woodwork and turn it into a flame-fest. But, I felt guilty NOT doing so.

Bob Haller,
I agree; I would guess you might still get activated if you're an A+ customer, but what if you're less than A+ ? How do you know before plunking down a few hundred dollars for a receiver ? What about formerxtian's situtaion, why wouldn't they activate his ?

Mark,
Dish is moving towards owning all of it's equipment and leasing to it's customers so at some point they probably will stop activating. Again I'm just passing on what I heard, people can make up their own minds on what to do .

Hall,
I found your post the most insulting and way out of line. As Bob said, it's that intimidating attitude that keeps members from posting when they have every right to. Maybe you should take your own adivise and think before you type.

And Presence, where'd you go ? I showed you mine, now where's your proof that you can still get a 522 activated ?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Come on guys, Anthony was just passing along what he received, there's no reason to shoot him over this. Rather then stone him, why not thank him for taking the time to come here to post what he received.


----------



## Anthony Falcone (Dec 19, 2003)




----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

After reading this thread, here is the response from the Dish Network executive offices:

*Good Afternoon,

Yes, it is official that we are not making any more exceptions on activating
322 or 522 units until available for upgrade.*


----------



## Anthony Falcone (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks Chris .


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

formerxtian said:


> yeah, I've read this sort of stuff here. All I know for sure is my experience, which left a bitter taste in my mouth about Dish. I went through four CSR/Technician attempts, only to have the Exec Office guy explain that they may have activated them for a few people, but mine would NOT be. He said I could hold onto it until it is available outside of DHA, but he didn't know how long I would be sitting on a dead receiver. I questioned why they wouldn't want to keep an old customer happy, but even that didn't work for me.
> Like I said, it must depend on the wind, or something arbitrary, based on the posts regarding 522 activation.


I have four receivers and get a five dollar charge for each receiver per month. I have a 921, 301, 501 and 811. I own them all. I purchased the 921 and 811 from a local retailer and without an upgrade or commitment. The 522 has two tuners but if you own it you are only charged for one. Perhaps that is the reason. They would rather get ten dollars for two separate receivers. I am on their everthing pack.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> Please activate my new 522! Sir were not allowed to.
> Please! No sorry sir its imopossible.....
> Oh well then cancel immediately my $100+ a month service that I have had for 6 years!


Is the 522 THAT important that people have to beg, borrow and steal to get one? Sheesh. It's just TV!

If any long term customer really is going to cancel over this issue then I say OK --- don't let the door hit you on the way out. E* could use less childish whiny customers who keep asking for special favors.

E* has the right to sell their equipment as they see fit. There is no law that requires them to offer 322's and 522's to non-lease customers. There is no law that requires them to offer them to lease customers either. And there is no law requiring whiners to remain customers.

Yeah, I think they could do better. But working with unscrupulous dealers on eBay who are selling receivers outside of the rules set forth in their contract with E* is not the way. In my opinion they should not ship one more 322 or 522 to any dealer who has sold one. That's step one in preventing future sales. And refusing activations to non-lease customers is step two.

We have had our grace period. E* set a rule and some broke it, but they were nice enough to allow the customer to use the ill gotten receivers. Don't bother whining "but I PAID for my 322/522, I should be able to use it!" ... you didn't pay E* - and E* didn't offer it for sale.

If you have a 322/522 and are a non-lease customer - congratulation. If you are not - don't expect to join the club.

JL


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

justalurker said:


> ... then I say OK --- don't let the door hit you on the way out. JL


That's a good one. Did you just make that up?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

garypen said:


> That's a good one. Did you just make that up?


I wonder what you edited out? :slowgrin: Do you think that JL's remark was directed at BH? Naaahh.... !Devil_lol


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Well one things for sure, theres a percentage of subs they are writing off......

E sure has gotten a interesting attitude.

I would LOVE to reun into charlie in a public place and ask him why he has lost the you asked for it you got it?


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm having a hard time trying to figure out why everyone thinks that Dish is moving to lease all it's equipment. Do they plan on replacing all 10 million subs receivers? You have got to be kidding me. The main reasons they created this new program were:

1. To offer a new type of lease program and to tack on a higher protection plan price. The old DHP was $29.99 a month without the locals, and the new one is that with the locals. So, if you add the DHPP, you end up paying an extra dollar, but you do get a little bit better protection(except for the $29 service call. DHP was free if it was an equipment problem).
2. To add more subscribers faster. Having the savings per month with the 2 tuner boxes is a huge incentive. Especially since Adelphia charges $6.50 per month for each digital cable box, which you have to have for the pay and didgital channels for eah TV.
3. To keep better track of the receivers. Having the phone line plugged in is somethat that DIsh hasn't really enforced over the years, and with this new promotion, in order to save money, you have to plug it in. This will lower the amount of cracked boxes and the amount of "shared" accounts across different residents.

Now, with the new lease upgrade, they are working towards the same idea, but I seriously doubt that they intend to try to make everyone a lease. That would be something that should have been done from the start, like Primestar did. Also, like I pointed out before, they are beta testing the new boxes. And the only boxes available are ones that people didn't bother to return and that dish lost money on anyway. IMHO, the 721 was a better deal and a better box than the 522.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

It just comes down to that a lot of people are mad that only lease customers can take advantage of multi television recievers. I personally think it is a terrible policy on Dish's part to say sorry, long time customer you just are not important enough to us to have us bother selling you this box.

If people want to buy the box and it is not in short supply, they should make them available. If they want to do them lease only, fine, but LET EXISTING CUSTOMERS LEASE THEM. It is just idiotic that they go on and on that someday we might decide to lease them to existing customers.

If they do not want them hacked, then fine, FINISH THE SMARTCARD CONVERSION and end the hacking for a while. Essentially it is just one lame reason after another that Dish refuses to take care of their existing customers.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

We don't know what dish's new policy will be. The new promotions are slated to start the first of the month. Once I get some info, I will post it. Why is it fair that new customers can get a 510 or 811 for free, but an existing cust has to pay $99-$199, as well as $24.95 if they don't sign up for credit card auto pay? Hacking is inevitable. It will happen not matter what they do to try to stop it. 95% of customers are honest, but the rest are not. That's the same as locks. Locks merely keep an honest person honest. I'm sure that Dish will offer the 522/322s to existing customers soon, but there are a lot of logistics involved, and like I posted before, they will actually be getting less money from the upgrade.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Well the lease only with its required install will drive away anyone desiring to use a fake address.....


----------

